# Rear diffuser



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

I've been looking at the same thing and believe you would have to get the non-RS bumper for those diffusers to work

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes this is true, only the models without RS package would work. As of right now there is still no body packages to add onto the RS . Im looking for a nice front lip for my rs .......hopefully something comes out soon. A


----------



## Scalera11292 (Dec 11, 2013)

I thought so... Thanks for the responses. I may look into getting the non RS bumper or waiting til something comes out. I wanted to avoid any unnecessary cutting of my current parts anyway to do my mods


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

I will gladly take that RS bumper off of your hands if needed.


----------



## Scalera11292 (Dec 11, 2013)

i would probably keep the RS bumper because i have a thing about keeping my factory parts.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

The Holden rear bumper is entirely different than the Daewoo/Chevrolet bumper.

You cannot swap in the diffuser from the SRi-V. When I inquired for a price I was told $1500 AUD shipped to the US.


----------



## Scalera11292 (Dec 11, 2013)

i have a friend who has a diffuser that looks like the holden one. i could be wrong if it is the same one the only thing is his only has the single exhaust


----------



## Scalera11292 (Dec 11, 2013)

this is what i was looking to do minus the spoiler. I dont know if anyone knows what diffuser this is but i like the look of the LED tail lights and the quad tips


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Scalera11292 (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh ok i see what you mean. its wider on the Holden


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Auto Truck Accessories & Car Performance Parts

See what you like here and then mod to fit !


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

If anyone in the toronto area wants an RS rear bumper DM me i am currently looking for a rear LS bumper . Thanks !


----------

